# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  گزارش از چند جدول(یکی کمک کنه)

## arms

سلام
میخواهم از چند جدول یک سری اطلاعات بگیرم . به جدول اولی پارامتر بدم ویک رکورد 
انتخاب کنم. بقیه جدولها بر اساس کلید خارجی که همون کلید اصلی جدول اولی 
هستش اطلاعاتشون رو بگیرم ودر یک صفحه نمایش بدم
لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## سمیه

لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدین؟ :sunglass:

----------


## shi2552

فکر می کنم که می خواهید برای یک فرمول پارامتر بفرستید؟  :گیج:

----------


## arms

چند جدول دارم.جدول اصلی اطلاعات شخصی بیمارن را دارد.یه جدول دیگه آزمایشهایی که بیماران انجام میدهد را دارد.حالا من میخام در گزارشم  کد یک بیمار 
را بدم و از جدول بیماران اطلاعات رکورد مورد نظر و از جدول آزمایشها تمام آزمایشهای
مربوط به این کد را نشان دهم.
در ضمن با sql server  و vb.net کارمو انجام میدم.
اگه بتونین کمکم کنید ممنون میشم.
 :)

----------


## reham

من این طور گزارشها رو با group by  خود کریستال انجام میدم.
اطلاعات رکوردبیمار رو بخون بعد به ازای هر بیمار تمام ازمایشها رو بخون بریز نتیجه رو تو دیتاست.معمولا به ازای هر آزمایش مربوط به بیمار رکورد اطلاعات بیمار تکرار میشه.
اونوقت گزارش رو تو دات ننت و کریستال بر اساس نام بیمار group by  میزنم و supress if duplicated میکنم.البته راه جالبی نیست.
اگه دوستان راهنمایی کنند و راه بهتری معرفی کنند ممنون میشم.فعلا که کارم رو راه انداخته.امیدوارم به دردت بخوره.
موفق باشی. :oops:

----------


## mahdimoslem1

در قسمت database>> database expert  میبایست هر دو جدول مربوط را اضافه نموده و در قسمت Links ارتباط بین آنها را برقرار نمایید و راحتی در گزارش از فیلدهای آن استفاده کنید

----------


## In_Chan_Nafar

خوب با سلام خدمت دوستان

راه حل های همه جالب بودن ولی من برای این نوع گزارش ها از Cross Tab کریستال رپورت استفاده می کنم 

ولی توضیح شو اصلا نمی شه داد شما باید خودتون کار کنید تا .........
 :موفق:

----------


## reham

یه کوچولو هم نمیشه راهنمایی کنید؟؟؟ :embr:

----------


## sh

از Sub Report استفاده کن

----------


## shi2552

می شه بیشتر توضیح بدین؟

----------


## karimh

Cross tab مانند دستور Pivot Table  عمل میکنه به BOL مراجعه کنین اطلاعات خوبی در موردش بدست میارین ...............

----------

